# furniture - bunny compatibility



## Jessa (Mar 1, 2019)

I'm in the process of moving back out of my parent's house to a new location. the new location will allow me to have small pets, and I've decided to get a new bunny since my last boy I had (rest in peace) was a pet that I was best compatible with.
HOWEVER!
this time, I'll be having my own furniture, and am wondering... what fabric of couches and blankets are best compatible with bunnies? what kind of area rugs (plush, flat weave, etc) are good? any other tips? I already know how to avoid (or at least minimize) chewing on wood furniture and cords, but fabric and such that are bunny/pet-friendly is new. any advice helps!!


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 1, 2019)

If you plan on having a couch, you may want to consider one that is low to the ground to prevent a rabbit from hiding under it. I'd also avoid the death traps (to rabbits) of recliners.

Carpet or rugs you'll want as low pile as possible to minimize the temptation of chewing.

The couch in this photo shows what I mean by a low-to-the-ground couch. Of course, you'll never know if a certain rabbit may decide to chew on the couch itself.

Before this couch, we had one of those couches with microfiber fabric -- supposed to be durable and great for preventing stains. But I did have one rabbit who decide to eat the corners of the ottomans with that fabric. Can't say whether it was the fabric or the rabbit at fault.


----------



## samoth (Mar 1, 2019)

Rabbits love areas under beds and couches. I got my living room furniture before I got rabbits, so I had to improvise with NIC grids around the couch & loveseat.

For the bed, I had to get a cheap rug that fit underneath (the entire bed; small rugs just got chewed). My buck sleeps under the bed every day, and I have no issues with chewing with the full-size rug underneath.

For edges of doors, walls, and anything else: plastic V-shaped strips can be useful to prevent chewing.

I have mostly carpet in my house, but I use rugs on top of the carpet all over the place to prevent my doe (the carpet chewer) from pulling up carpet strands. For corners and places like behind doors, small ceramic tiles from the hardware store that somewhat match your carpet color work well and are cheap.

Any bottom shelf of a bookshelf I have is either kept empty or blocked off with NIC grids. Books make very tasty snacks, and rabbits prefer eating only the most expensive books.

For wires & cords, I basically arranged things in a way to minimize their exposure. Stuff I couldn't hide are in plastic casings and are as tucked away as possible.

NIC grids are useful for blocking off ottomans in the corner of a room, too.

If I need to block off an entire room, I angle two panels of a heavy 36" xpen so they can't be pulled open. This also has the advantage of not requiring screws or adhesive on the walls like other pet or baby gates.

I recommend low pile rugs that don't have looped piles. Those loops make tearing up a rug so much easier & quicker for a rabbit.

Things will inevitably get chewed, so focus on minimization of damage, not absolute prevention


----------

